# Sticky  eBay Auction and Craigslist Links Section maintenance.



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Every now and then old posts will be deleted when the item listed is no longer available or the listing has been deleted or expires. This may cause your post count to go down.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

just remember folks, don't get your BLOOMERS IN A BUNDY.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Doing a bit of house cleaning. If you posted something here and you know it's been sold, let one of the mods know so we can delete the posts.


----------

